# Morakniv/Mora Knives



## CLHC

Any "love" for Mora Knives here on CPF?

Here's my starter of these Made in Sweden Knives:












Size comparison of the 749 to the Apple 13" MacBook Pro






I bought the 748 & 749 for Kitchen utility use only. That's all for now.


----------



## buds224

Those are some nice Moras. Been thinking of adding more to my Emergency kit. I have a Light My Fire Mora that was marked down at my local store. Very nice quality. Feather sticks are a snap. My next one will be the bushcraft in black.

Again, nice collection!!!


----------



## P_A_S_1

Have one Mora, Classic 2.0, picked it up to see what all the fuss was about. While the actual knife its self has quite a few cons it's overall pretty good especially when you factor in the price. The carbon on most, but not all, is harder then the stainless and holds a nice edge if you can deal with discoloring and such. I'd get another, they're practical and good.


----------



## jabe1

Probably the best value for dollar knife out there. And they are a lot sturdier than one would think for a rat-tail tang knife.

I think I need another one, or two.


----------



## P_A_S_1

For the money they're hard to beat. So inexpensive even the Chinese don't knock them off.


----------



## Sledgestone

buds224 said:


> Those are some nice Moras. Been thinking of adding more to my Emergency kit. I have a Light My Fire Mora that was marked down at my local store. Very nice quality. Feather sticks are a snap. My next one will be the bushcraft in black.
> 
> Again, nice collection!!!



You won't be sorry, it's an amazing knife!


----------



## scout24

Outstanding knives, great value. Pics tomorrow, I've got a few...


----------



## CLHC

buds224 said:


> Those are some nice Moras. Been thinking of adding more to my Emergency kit. I have a Light My Fire Mora that was marked down at my local store. Very nice quality. Feather sticks are a snap. My next one will be the bushcraft in black.
> 
> Again, nice collection!!!


Thanks!

I believe I'll be "need[ing]" more of these Moraknivs! :wave:


----------



## CLHC

Forgot to mention (as ya'll may already know) Mora is releasing their full-tang[ed] version at SHOT 2016: *Morakniv FB*


----------



## scout24

These are my favorite size, and representative of the dozen or so I own. All utility sized, 4-5" blade, useful in a pinch for just about anything. I used the oldest one here to carve a chicken tonight.  It has a permanent place on the windowsill above my kitchen sink. Laminated, had an orange handle long ago. The newer wood handled one is also laminate, both are pushing 20 years old. The two plastic handled are newer, and both are carbon steel.


----------



## CLHC

scout24 said:


> These are my favorite size, and representative of the dozen or so I own. All utility sized, 4-5" blade, useful in a pinch for just about anything. I used the oldest one here to carve a chicken tonight.  It has a permanent place on the windowsill above my kitchen sink. Laminated, had an orange handle long ago. The newer wood handled one is also laminate, both are pushing 20 years old. The two plastic handled are newer, and both are carbon steel.


See what I mean? The most purposeful knives easily available today. And pushing 20+ years of ownership and usage! Awesome! Did you say: "*orange*"-handle[d] one?


----------



## scout24

Yep! The bottom wooden handled one was bright orange many moons ago. Still a little visible at the base of the handle. It started wearing off, so I helped it along...


----------



## jorn

No, i dont love them. i use them like i hate them  And when im done, i throw them away. Grew up with mora knifes, and the marked is flooded with mora knives. If I walk into any nearby petrol station, i will most likely find a mora there. So for me, mora knifes is as exciting
as a dinner fork  They are great knives. Of all the mora knifes, i like the mora 2000 the most.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Might have to adjust my previous comment about Mora and cost, I just saw they introduced a new model with a retail price of $110. Prior to that it seems every Mora I've seen was in the $15-40 range. The new model boasts a full tang and leather sheath but still that's a hefty jump in price for a budget knife.


----------



## jorn

Have never ever managed to break a plastic handle mora. Not in use, not even when abused with a hammer in extreme low tempratures. And i have done my fair share of using a hammer on a mora. The wood handle moras, can split the grip when its hammer time. But the plastic handle versions can take more beating than most folks ever will give a knife. So i know i will never *need* a full tang mora. And if i did buy a 100$ full tang mora, i would prob never use a hammer on it. Thats the big pros on a cheap mora. If i need to hammer it trough some wood or steel wires, i dont hesitate. Im not going to cut some steel wire with a hammer and my coldsteel master hunter


----------



## scout24

Jorn- What kind of fish is that? It does not look terribly friendly...


----------



## Zemapeli

Moras are great. The light my fire looks great. I have been thinking about picking one up for some time. I might just give one a place in my backpack.


----------



## nbp

Good heavens man! That fish is crazy!


----------



## CLHC

Is that a Wolffish?


----------



## jorn

Yes its a wolffish. Looks ugly, taste good. And can bite off your fingers even after you chop its head off. So must handle them with care. 

Easy prey when freediving. 
Its not scared of pepole, so it wont flee when i spot them.


----------



## CLHC

Mora Garberg (Full-Tang) Overview / Demo by Dave Canterbury:





Well, this should be interesting in the following months ahead on this "new" Morakniv.


----------



## Burgess

Sounds very interesting.


Hope they offer this with an Orange handle !


----------



## P_A_S_1

Wonder which stainless steel they opted to use and to what spec they hardened it.


----------



## Mr. LED

Mine is a Bahco branded Mora, even cheaper than the Mora branded. I have several. This one I use to carve wood in my workshop.


----------



## CLHC

Mr. LED said:


> Mine is a Bahco branded Mora, even cheaper than the Mora branded. I have several. This one I use to carve wood in my workshop.



Nice! Bahco has some interesting products. From Bahco, I have the Laplander and the Clearing Axe. The latter _does not_ look like a "traditional" axe as most people are familiar with.


----------



## Mr. LED

Cool! I also have the saw, but it's the orange version of the Laplander, but it's not called that. Maybe they're different somehow?


----------



## CLHC

Mr. LED said:


> Cool! I also have the saw, but it's the orange version of the Laplander, but it's not called that. Maybe they're different somehow?


I saw one that had the word "EXPERT" on the blade. I like the *color*!


----------



## Woods Walker

That was a crazy fish head. I really like Mora knives. The stainless they use 12c27 is really nice. Holds an edge about as good as their 1095 and takes a mirror polish.

Mora 746. Very comfortable handle for larger hands.









Mora Robust. Thicker steel and still economical. I kinda prefer the Clipper/Companion handle but it is still nice.





Older 511 I made into a PSK type knife.





Clippers. One carbon the other stainless. Fast and light knives which are comfortable to use.









546.





Mora number 2 about ready to make a fire without matches.







Speaking of fire:





I got even more Mora knives. They're a great deal IMHO.


----------



## wacbzz

The stainless steel for the Garberg is 14C28N, not 12c27. Much better steel and, according to Mora, better than a carbon blade.


----------



## CLHC

wacbzz said:


> The stainless steel for the Garberg is 14C28N, not 12c27. Much better steel and, according to Mora, better than a carbon blade.


Still looking forward to this knife regardless of what the others (_the naysayers_) may feel about it.


----------



## CLHC

Any CPF Member here have or had the Mora Signal? Just curious to know if the blade is black, polished or there's both options?


----------



## Woods Walker

I got some pics for yea but will need to upload them. Gotta snowblow the driveway but will get back to it after.


----------



## CLHC

Woods Walker said:


> I got some pics for yea but will need to upload them. Gotta snowblow the driveway but will get back to it after.


Cool!


----------



## P_A_S_1

Checked on my Mora which resides in the car trunk, wow did that blade discolor and even rust a bit, still very sharp though. Made me think when was the last tetanus shot that I had


----------



## CLHC

P_A_S_1 said:


> Checked on my Mora which resides in the car trunk, wow did that blade discolor and even rust a bit, still very sharp though. Made me think when was the last tetanus shot that I had


¡Cuidado!

Anyone here have experience with their Hook Knives? Ones used to make a Kuksa?


----------



## Woods Walker

CLHC said:


> Cool!



Sorry for the delay. This knife has taken beatings which blew chunks out of a far more expensive knife.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Looking at getting another Mora for when I go kayaking, I have the 2/0 which is ideal in size but I'd prefer a sealed plastic handle and stainless blade vs carbon and wood. The knife will be mostly carried and see little use so smaller overall is better. Looking at their web site it seems everything is bigger, any suggestions?


----------



## jabe1

There is a new Mora knife called Eldris which sounds like it will work for you.


----------



## CLHC

jabe1 said:


> There is a new Mora knife called Eldris which sounds like it will work for you.


That "Lilo" one looks interesting and sure would be "fit to be tried" when it does debut.


----------



## PB Wilson

Holy smokes do I want a handful of those small and super handy Eldris models! Perfect for stashing away in about a dozen different places. 

I wonder if they will be released soon and how much my favorite Mora dealer (Ragweed Forge) will charge.

I've made a few handles for bare blade blanks and have used the smallest one for a marking knife when working wood. My favorite one has got to be the Mora 2000. I love the grippy handle and it's thin blade and it is a permanent part of my canoe kit. It just works.


----------



## CLHC

PB Wilson said:


> I wonder if they will be released soon . . . It just works.


Indeed! Looking forward to it when they debut.


----------



## PB Wilson

I heard back that they might not be in for a month or two (or three) but I dig it and will grab a few for sure.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Got to use my Mora 2/0 a bit last weekend. One thing that stands out is that it held its edge well. Was hacking away and shaving wood and when all was done the edge was still quite sharp. For a small knife it did well however a bigger handle would have made it easier to work with. The small blade was fine though. I actually attempted to make a fire using the knife and a fire starter (was not that easy). Good beater.


----------



## Woods Walker

P_A_S_1 said:


> Got to use my Mora 2/0 a bit last weekend. One thing that stands out is that it held its edge well. Was hacking away and shaving wood and when all was done the edge was still quite sharp. For a small knife it did well however a bigger handle would have made it easier to work with. The small blade was fine though. I actually attempted to make a fire using the knife and a fire starter (was not that easy). Good beater.



Did your try to use it as a ferro rod striker or as a traditional flint and steel striker. If ferro rod is your game file the spine flat. It will toss sparks like a dragon.









For more traditional methods using charcloth isn't so hard though question how often people charred their clothing back in the day.





Using stuff in the woods a bit harder. Personally if my back was against the wall I would spin a coal first.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Used it with a rod and I made the spine square so sparks wasn't the problem. Having the sparks catch and growing the fire was the problem.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Woods Walker, I'm guessing you've used quite a few ferro rods, have you found any one that's better then the others? I'm using a Doans bar.


----------



## Woods Walker

P_A_S_1 said:


> Woods Walker, I'm guessing you've used quite a few ferro rods, have you found any one that's better then the others? I'm using a Doans bar.



I don't have a Doans but do sometimes use another brand which is made in the USA and I suspect it's made at Doans. Some rods work differently than others but they all (or at least all I have tried) can be made to work. My overall preferred is the Stikeforce and LMF but use whatever is on hand. Here is the mag bar and ferro rod combo doing a one strike fire using a Mora Companion. Naturally there is no rule as for the number of strikes required. The only hard rule of firecraft is getting and sustaining a fire. Everything else is mostly semantics. We could work out what your issue was if I had more info. I suspect proper tinder bundle and twig fire methodologies would resolve the issues.


----------



## P_A_S_1

I think I was simply trying to get a piece of wood that was too large to catch up. I was able to get a good portion of it glowing with an ember that smoked quite a bit but couldn't get it to ignite. I started by fraying up and feathering a portion of the wood, dusting it with the magnesium, and then sparking it. The most flame I could get was somewhat small and nothing like you did in the video. They were also short lived (the flames), a few minutes max, leaving the smoldering embers which would glow hot but not catch.


----------

